# Our first egg!



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Is an incredibly thin almost shell less mess on the droopings board today. They are just shy of 18 weeks old. Woo hoo. Opening the nesting boxes, putting in hay and some gold balls. Maybe we will be eating our own eggs by next weekend!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats. On the 1st egg!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Time to start layer feed! I'm super excited I've been eyeing her for weeks now. It's definitely her too. It's her spot on the droppings board. I just hope no one else tries sleeping in the nesting boxes. Should I only open one or two for now? We have 4


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have never closed my laying boxes or not allowed them to sleep in them. Sorry no help on that .


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats. I let my girls sleep in the nesting boxes. I never understood the reasoning behind not letting them. They started laying about two weeks ago and I haven't had any problems with them Layng eggs in the nesting boxes.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

You don't get poop covered eggs? That has been my understanding. That you don't want them sleeping in there because you will get dirty eggs.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

She did it!!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Hmmm where's the picture??


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Trying again!


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

cool! The is great! Did you eat it?


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Just want to say, my nesting boxes have never been closed, my girls have figured out what they are for, and nobody sleeps there. Also, nobody poops there... You've got enough to worry about without worrying about that. Take care of you and baby


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

SilkieBoy said:


> cool! The is great! Did you eat it?


I'm going to blow it out and save it. I want to keep in in a shadow box on the wall. It's teeny! I will take a picture next to a regular store bought egg later today.

I'm assuming there will be another one today... Everything I have read about them says columbian rock x are almost daily layers right off the bat. If there is I will make it up for my two oldest girls for breakfast!

And she did find the nesting box on her own and no one is sleeping in them!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Gen, I blow out all my First Eggs too!
Congrats !


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Our first teeny egg next to a store bought large egg.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

We watched our other columbian rock x drop a jelly egg on the driveway today!!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

None of my eggs have been soft-shelled, but I've been providing them with ground eggshell since they were a month old. (I'd been saving eggshells from my store-bought eggs to give a friend for months, but hadn't unloaded in a while, so repurposed them for myself. Every egg has been hard shelled, good thing I'm not breeding since they may be a little too hard for hatching chicks) I figured while growing, it would give them good strong bones, and I provide it separate from feed, so that they only get what they want.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

A really soft-shelled egg might only feel like another poop to mom. (????)


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

It was her first ever egg! The other columbian rock x had two jelly eggs as her first ones as well.


----------

